# The best photo editing software



## missp (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi guys, I am a beginner photographer, but would like to take some courses to improve both my photography and to learn photo editing skills. What would be the best photo editing software for me to learn to use?
Thanks!


----------



## AdrianC (Sep 12, 2010)

Photoshop.


----------



## inTempus (Sep 12, 2010)

Most courses will be centered around Photoshop.  Photoshop is quite expensive so many people opt for Adobe Elements which is a stripped down Photoshop intended specifically for photographers.


----------



## hestes (Sep 12, 2010)

Photoshop is great, if you want to pay.  I would like to get it at some point.  For now, I'm using GIMP, which is free and it does everything I need it to do.


----------



## Taylor510ce (Sep 12, 2010)

^^^^^^---------+1 

EDIT: I meant plus one to the first response. HAHA


----------



## AdrianC (Sep 12, 2010)

Gimp would be a free option, although I don't really like it.


----------



## KmH (Sep 12, 2010)

As mentioned image editing classes will likely be designed around Photoshop CS4 or 5.

With a valid student ID (enrolled full- or part-time and have a valid student ID), at a qualifying school (an accredited primary or secondary school, university, or college) you will be eligible to get an 80% discount on Adobe Photoshop CS5 - Extended, even if you are *not* taking any image editing or photography classes. (the 80% discount makes the student price $199. The full retail price is $999.)

You would be buying a Student Edition which is exactly the same as the full priced retail version, except it includes a use license that only allows you to install it on one computer. The regular version's use license allows installing it on 2 computers.

https://store1.adobe.com/cfusion/st...toshopExtendedSTE&view=ols_prod&store=OLS-EDU


----------



## Nolan (Sep 12, 2010)

missp said:


> Hi guys, I am a beginner photographer, but would like to take some courses to improve both my photography and to learn photo editing skills. What would be the best photo editing software for me to learn to use?
> Thanks!



If you lack the cash for PS, and you have access to a mac, try Aperture 3. Apple - Aperture - Pro performance with iPhoto simplicity.
I use it personally along with photoshop extended cs4.


----------



## AgentDrex (Sep 12, 2010)

Keep practicing taking photos, that way you won't need to edit much of anything anyways.  I don't know why the GNU Image Manipulation Program wouldn't be worthy of using, its free...


----------



## inTempus (Sep 12, 2010)

Aperture is more of a basic editing, converter, and workflow application.  It's not the same thing as Photoshop, Elements or Gimp.  It's handy for sure, but it's used typically in conjunction with Photoshop like Lightroom is.

If the OP only wants to adjust color, sharpen, fix spots, rotate, crop, convert, etc. images and not really "edit" them, then it would do fine.  For most beginners it might be all they need.

Just thought I would clarify that for the OP.


----------



## bmorrisdavies (Sep 12, 2010)

Photoshop no doubt. Not only for photography but perfect for general editing: posters e.t.c


----------



## swedberg311 (Sep 12, 2010)

I have lightroom and corel and I love them both!


----------



## IDLaxStar (Sep 12, 2010)

Definately Photoshop. It is expensive but I does anything you will every want to do for anything. Awesome Awesome program.


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 12, 2010)

lightroom for RAW editing, and photoshop for other stuff. I personally use lightroom 3 for most of my editing, as it does things much easier than photoshop.


----------



## lorlormommie (Sep 12, 2010)

I love corel, but I have never tried anything else


----------



## xsouthpawed (Sep 12, 2010)

IDLaxStar said:


> Definately Photoshop. It is expensive but I does anything you will every want to do for anything. Awesome Awesome program.


^ very true.  I lucked out and found out that someone I know works for Adobe.  Employee discount is huge 

Although for the most part, I think most of the stuff I do (sharpen, camera raw, layer modes) can be done with Elements? Not sure.  I actually bought Master CS4 more for After Effects work.  (Photoshop was a plus though!)

Gimp shouldn't be looked down upon though.  It is VERY POWERFUL.  You just gotta spend time with the help manual   But that's what you get for free software.  The downside, is as mentioned, most online tutorials are based on Photoshop.  IMHO Gimp will probably work with 90% of the tutorials, just gotta find the GIMP equivalents for certain functions / menus.

Good luck


----------



## robbie_vlad (Sep 12, 2010)

I got CS5 Extended + Light Room 3 for $240, best combo IMO. I used GIMP for a long time though and did a lot with it.


----------



## Phranquey (Sep 12, 2010)

I get to be the odd one out.... PaintShop Pro X3.  Great program.


----------



## ceomom703 (Sep 12, 2010)

KmH said:


> As mentioned image editing classes will likely be designed around Photoshop CS4 or 5.
> 
> With a valid student ID (enrolled full- or part-time and have a valid student ID), at a qualifying school (an accredited primary or secondary school, university, or college) you will be eligible to get an 80% discount on Adobe Photoshop CS5 - Extended, even if you are *not* taking any image editing or photography classes. (the 80% discount makes the student price $199. The full retail price is $999.)
> 
> ...



Awesome deal, thanks for the tip. I actually qualify for that saving Thanks.


----------



## Vinny (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm even odder, I use PhotoPlus X3. It's an OK program but it has limitations. 

Since I have a son in college and one in high school I will be getting one of them the Adobe Photoshop & possibly Lightroom student versions once we get a new computer which won't be a for a while.



Phranquey said:


> I get to be the odd one out.... PaintShop Pro X3. Great program.


----------



## skieur (Sep 12, 2010)

Photoshop CS5 is great, but for speed, I still like PaintShop Pro X3 with Nik plug-ings.

skieur


----------



## CNCO (Sep 12, 2010)

it depends if you are new school or old school

new school - photoshop and lightroom

old school - we didnt have computers back in my day, a photographer uses a camera to take pictures not a computer - quote from a famous photographer in which i would like to keep his name confidential.


----------



## pbelarge (Sep 12, 2010)

CNCO said:


> it depends if you are new school or old school
> 
> new school - photoshop and lightroom
> 
> old school - we didnt have computers back in my day, a photographer uses a camera to take pictures not a computer - quote from a famous photographer in which i would like to keep his name confidential.


 

Are you aware that there were darkrooms back then? Darkrooms are the original version of Photoshop...


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Sep 12, 2010)

I personally like Paint Shop Pro. Ive got the newest version... and ive been using it since PSP 7. Love it.

I have Photoshop CS2  and have used some in the past, and i just couldnt get into it...Ill probably take a wack at CS5 since im a student I can get it at a pretty good deal...

Photoshop seems to be the 'in thing' though.

Theres always Picasa and Gimp.


----------



## ghache (Sep 12, 2010)

what the hell is that question

cs5 + lightroom 3! 

get the lynda.com training for CS5 new features and your jaw is going to drop.


----------



## CNCO (Sep 12, 2010)

pbelarge said:


> CNCO said:
> 
> 
> > it depends if you are new school or old school
> ...



yes i am aware. i did not use this quote a very famous photographer did.


----------



## Phranquey (Sep 12, 2010)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> I personally like Paint Shop Pro. Ive got the newest version... and ive been using it since PSP 7. Love it.


 
I still have PSP 2.01 on 5.25" floppies for Windows 3.1  .....


----------



## AdrianC (Sep 12, 2010)

CNCO said:


> pbelarge said:
> 
> 
> > CNCO said:
> ...



Lol, if he's famous, why would you keep his name confidential. I don't really care, just sayin...


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Sep 12, 2010)

Phranquey said:


> I get to be the odd one out.... PaintShop Pro X3.  Great program.


Theres few of *us* out there..lol ( PSP X2 ) haha


----------



## Sharfy (Sep 12, 2010)

missp said:


> Hi guys, I am a beginner photographer, but would like to take some courses to improve both my photography and to learn photo editing skills. What would be the best photo editing software for me to learn to use?
> Thanks!


 

I am a newbie too and I am using Lightroom, Element and CS3. 

If you want to develop your skills on editing and have challenge in making your photos look good you go for CS3 or CS5 (adobe is really good). Lightroom and Elements editors are more easy to use and its like spoon-feeding way of editing


----------



## JG_Coleman (Sep 13, 2010)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> Phranquey said:
> 
> 
> > I get to be the odd one out.... PaintShop Pro X3.  Great program.
> ...



LOL... believe it or not, until I got CS4 about a year ago... I was still using Paint Shop Pro 9!  PSP9 served me pretty damn well for a long, long time.  Occasionally, when tackling some new operation in CS5 that I'm not familiar with yet... a tiny, undisciplined part of me wants so badly to fire up PSP9 which I'm familiar with over so many years.

It's so old now that it actually has to turn off certain desktop graphical features in Vista when it starts up.

Alas, I've committed to abandoning it and forcing myself to use Photoshop from now on.


----------



## tnvol (Sep 13, 2010)

I like to use Lightroom and Photoshop.  I don't usually do much PP but that's what I use when I do.


----------



## KmH (Sep 13, 2010)

CNCO said:


> old school - we didnt have computers back in my day, a photographer uses a camera to take pictures not a computer - quote from a famous photographer in which i would like to keep his name confidential.


 
So true, but they also carefully chose the film (brand (for different saturation characteristics)/speed and grain size/etc), and used various filters on the lens, thus pre-processing the image before the shutter was released.

Then, in the dark room they played with a variety of developing techniques when they developed the film, and then played while making prints.

As mentioned by pbelarge, Photoshop is just the digitized version of darkroom techniques.


----------



## bruce282 (Sep 13, 2010)

Phranquey said:


> PerfectlyFlawed said:
> 
> 
> > I personally like Paint Shop Pro. Ive got the newest version... and ive been using it since PSP 7. Love it.
> ...


 
I still have Windows 3.1 and DOS 6.3 (on CD though). 

Bruce


----------



## mwcfarms (Sep 13, 2010)

I started with PSE8 and then tried Lightroom 3 in addition to it. I absolutely love lightroom 3. There is so much you can do with it and then I finish off with PSE8 just because I haven't learned all the ins and outs of Lightroom. Its an awesome combination and very user friendly.


----------



## adobetony (Sep 17, 2010)

Hey missp, I work with Adobe, and wanted to recommend Photoshop to you as well.  KmH is right as well about the benefits of the student discount--this is a great deal.  PhotoShop is great for photographers, as it offers tools for image retouching, painting, and other performance enhancements.  If you have any further questions about Photoshop, feel free to ask!


----------



## 900rr (Sep 17, 2010)

My answer will be same as above. Photoshop no doubt. I am graphic designer/photographer ,and i'll tell you PS is way the best tool .


----------



## JSF-NYC (Nov 4, 2010)

Editing vs Retouching? 

http://www.exposingfashion.com/2009/10/16/the-language-of-photography-editing-vs-retouching/

If I assume you actually mean retouching I'll say Photoshop, hands down! 

If you can't afford CS5 go for an older version. I think its almost better to learn on an older version than get tangled up in all of this Content aware fill puppet warp stuff. Grab yourself a brush a layer and some blending modes. Really thats all you need the rest is just fun to play with


----------

